# We have two baby pigeons on our balcony..



## 42IsTheAwnser (Jul 14, 2012)

I haven't had much of a chance to see them as they are almost always under their mother. Should I just leave them be?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

If they are being well cared for and are in a safe place, I'd suggest just let 'em get on with it. Mother knows best


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

* I agree with John. If they are doing well and healthy then there is no need for human intervention. *


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It would be a mistake to even take a peek.
When the babies are about 10-12 days old, the mom and dad will go off and build another nest near by. They will still come back and feed the babies until they leave your balcony. So...if you see the babies alone and you think they are unattended...don't panic. ...mom and dad are probably near by. You can check them, to make sure they have food in their crop...the crop is located below the throat and fills up like a balloon with food and feels lumpy when full...and monitor the droppings. If they have food in the crop and are pooping, they are being tended to although you may not see mom and dad. 
Also, baby pigeons squeak and shake, a lot, when being fed. Often, that will be interpreted as the baby being attacked when actually it's a parent feeding.


----------

